# stihl weedeater



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

just wanted to ask a good place to find parts for the older stihl weedeaters.i have a fs80av im needing some parts for


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

A Stihl dealers is always best for Shihl parts, however, if it is fuel lines, filters, carb kits you can get those at almost any small engine shop, I think Stihl uses mostly Zama carbs, could be some Walbro. Have a good one. Geo


----------

